# Need Help, Won't Start



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'll try to make this as short as possible. Was riding back on labor day and my bike quit in a hole about rack deep. Pulled it out and did everything I am suppose to do to get it running. Finally got it running that night but it had a miss to it. Now it won't crank. No water ever got in the crankcase, carbs, or the airbox, the only water was in the cylinders. I believe the water got in through the tailpipe through an open valve. Now when I try to crank it, I can bump the starter and sometimes it will idle for 2 to 3 second spurts and every now and then it will hit for about 10 seconds or so. But every time I even touch the throttle it dies. Carbs are clean as a whistle. I'm getting fuel, and spark, I have not yet checked compression. My question is, if I have a compression problem, will it still sit there and idle but not "run" ?? Could it be valves unseated ?? I would think if it has enough compression to idle it should run right ?? I've tried ether with no luck. If I'm cranking on it and I touch the throttle it acts like its bogging. I have also tried another cdi. I will try to get a video clip tonight of what it's doing to try and help. Thanks.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

check timeing could of knocked the timeing off. if it has compression to ide it should run from what i was told.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

check the carb vent line if it has water or mud in it


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

X2 on checking the vent lines, pull them all off and blow through them.
Double check your air filter make sure it isn't wet.


I had a similar issue happen and mud got into the cylinder, trying to crank it forced mud down in past the rings. Seized the rings no compression. Actually was able to dis-assemble the head clean the rings and she went right back to having good compression. The mud and grit in the crankcase killed the timing chain man it was a mess.

Anyways if you didn't get mud in the crankcase your problem is probably different. I tend to agree if it was a bent valve it shouldn't run.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ok I'll check the vent lines tonight. I guess a compression test is next.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Checked the vent lines last night, all clear. I got it to idle last night several times for about 10 to 30 second spurts. Still dies when I touch the throttle. Any other suggestions fellas ?? When I pull the plugs they are wet with gas. And as it's idling it smoking some, kinda smells like oil and gas mixed, hard to explain. Rings maybe ??


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i had a 840 doing this awhile back , turned out to be the main fuse getting hot an loseing connection ,shuting down the ing system , every thing would check ok, ,but when i pulled the main 30amp fuse 1 ley was discolored kind of black looking, installed in line fuse holder an new fuse, cured the problem


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Checked fuses all was good. Gonna check compression this weekend. I have a GREAT dealer here, he helps me a lot, he also has a very good mechanic. He seems to think it's a carb problem, my chokes are disconnected so I don't think they are the problem. Hopefully we will figure it out.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Did a compression test today. Had 100psi on the front and 150psi on the back, guess I'm gonna have to pull the motor and see what's up. It's suppose to have around 150psi. But with 100 on the front shouldn't it still run ?? I know that it's not right but that seems like enough to run to me. I could be wrong. My dealer seems to think it's a valve issue. We pumped the front cylinder with about 150psi and it was coming through my crankcase vents. Ring problem maybe, and that's the reason for low psi on the front ?? Piston was at tdc when we pumped it up.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Was it still at tdc with 150 psi in it!? And did you have the other plug out when you did this? Every time I've blown air into the cylinder even a little was enough to push the piston back down if it will build compression. 

Since you did a compression test and the front is 50 psi lower then you have a leak somewhere. It's probably going to be rings as its low but not gone. A bent valve or stuck valve shouldn't allow it to build any compression. 

All that being said if its still in spec it should still run even with lower compression. Have you tested the pickup coil on the stator? Have you pulled the stator side cover and taken a look at the pickup? Maybe it's vibrated loose and the increase of Rpms makes it fail to trigger the coil as engine rpm increases. 

More likely there's a loose electrical connection or intermittent short as suggested with the fuse before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes it was still at tdc and I believe the other plug was out when we did it. It may not have been quite 150, the other guy had the air hose, I was looking for air coming out of carbs or exhaust. Neither had air coming out so that should mean that it's not a valve issue. All the air was coming from my crankcase vent, so it's gotta be a problem with the rings. And no I haven't checked the pickup coil or stator, the way it's acting I'm not really convinced it's an electrical problem, but it might be. Maybe I'm going the wrong direction with it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Got the motor out and started taking it apart, it spun a rod bearing and a blown head gasket on the front. Still haven't torn into the back cylinder yet. Glenn at AMR built it two years ago, called him up today to tell him the problems I'm having and he said ship it on up there and he will take care of it. Looks like it was probably my fault, I didn't cut it ANY slack !! LOL It should be a relatively cheap fix, all I will have to pay for is shipping and what ever parts are needed. Props to Glenn though for GREAT customer service after the build, after all, it WAS two years ago when he built it.


----------

